# chill out



## nam.c

la frase 'chill out' se usa mucho entre los jovenes en ingles.
ejemplos:
Usually, I just chill out in the afternoon, listening to music.
This is some really chilled out music (or place)

como lo se dice en español? creo que lo sea util.

gracias


----------



## lilbloo

no hay una palabra o frase en castellano que se pueda utilizar.  Depende del contexto.

Cuando se trata de una persona alterada, se dice "calmate".

Y para lo demas, yo uso "relajar"

La verdad que es una fase complicada, eh?


----------



## lilbloo

ahh y en cuanto al estilo de musica, en castellano se lle llama "chill out" igual, por lo menos en España.


----------



## Weaton

en Argentina también se le dice asi al estilo de música.
O incluso hay bares a los que ya se denomina asi, por el tipo de ambiente (tranquilo / relajado) y la mùsica que se escucha en ellos.


----------



## gdiaz

chill out significa literalmente descongelar y figurativamente descansar, enfriar, relajarse. En Chile, hay salones chill out en las discotecas para que puedas descansar despues de haber bailado mucho o tomar un trago tranquila/relajadamente si prefieres no bailar.


----------



## swift_precision

En el contexto de "we're going to chill out"....I would say

Vamos a janguear o simplemente,, ,vamos a chill. If someone askes you "como te va?" I would respond "chillando loco...y tó?


----------



## belén

swift_precision said:
			
		

> En el contexto de "we're going to chill out"....I would say
> 
> Vamos a janguear o simplemente,, ,vamos a chill. If someone askes you "como te va?" I would respond "chillando loco...y tó?


 
Eso lo diremos en el foro de Spanglish, ¿no?  Porque desde luego castellano castellano no es...
Janguear - Hang out  
Chillando loco - Crazy chill out or something like that  

A mi "chillando" me suena a screaming. 

Belén


----------



## lilbloo

Jejejejejeje, tienes razon, no suena natural.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

En España decimos relajarnos (relax), aunque normalmente no se oye nunca decir "me relajo después de clase", sino más bien "descanso después de clase".
Para mí relajarse es casi un ritual... necesitas tu musiquita, un baño de espuma, un masaje... así que según el contexto lo traduciría o por "relajarse" o por "descansar".


----------



## BasedowLives

tranquilo seemed popular in spain.  like if you spill something and say sorry, then they're like, "tranquilo hijo"


----------



## jacinta

*To chill out * puede ser "pasar el rato" o  "pasar tiempo", ¿no es?

Quiere decir que haces nada más que estar o ser, en cuanto a la actividad de chill out o chill.


----------



## cuchuflete

Chillando contra el espanglish, quiero notar que "chill out" tiene dos significados.

Uno es descansar, o dedicarse a no hacer nada.  El otro es imperativo: Chill out!
¡Cálmate!


----------



## nam.c

gracias a todos!!


----------



## martacopen

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> tranquilo seemed popular in spain. like if you spill something and say sorry, then they're like, "tranquilo hijo"


 
Hi!

The word "tranquilo" is commonly used in spanish. In this sense, it means "don't worry".


----------



## Nikita03

Hola..!

Bueno, con decirte q en mi pais existe un programa q se llama "Chillout". Trata de visitar diferentes paises y hablar acerca de diferentes aspectos del mismo, como la vida nocturna, sitios de moda y todas esas cosas.

Republica Dominicana.


----------



## jmaster

belen said:


> Eso lo diremos en el foro de Spanglish, ¿no?  Porque desde luego castellano castellano no es...
> Janguear - Hang out
> Chillando loco - Crazy chill out or something like that
> 
> A mi "chillando" me suena a screaming.
> 
> Belén




Hay paises donde decir janguear es perfectamente válido.


----------



## belén

Por evidente influencia del inglés, porque la palabra en español no existe.


----------



## jmaster

belen said:


> Por evidente influencia del inglés, porque la palabra en español no existe.


 
Evidentemente... no creo que exista algún país donde se hable un idioma a la perfección y sin modismos, y lo estoy diciendo en términos generales. La forma de hablar siempre esta ligada a las costumbres e influencias que haya sobre la región.


----------



## ufotofu9

In English an conversation may go like this:
Question: How are you doing?
Answer: Just Chillin'/ Chilling out/ Chilling

In Spain Spanish I had trouble getting this term conveyed, so basically don't try. Just say your good b/c it's a rteroical question anyways. However, one girl told me that sometime people will say _de lujo_ to mean chilling. But I have been warned that _de lujo_  is only used when you get some really great news. Hope this helps.


----------



## Raquel_vln

Entonces aquí que significaría?
I have decided to chill out though.
thanks


----------



## ufotofu9

de lujo means "luxorious."


----------



## nereitupac

dejate llevar, i reckon


----------



## Slyder

Raquel_vln said:


> Entonces aquí que significaría?
> I have decided to chill out though.
> thanks


 
Aunque yo he decidido calmarme.


----------



## Raspberrymint

Estoy de acuerdo con cuchuflete y belen. La mejor y mas sencilla definicion es la de cuchuflete y belen tiene toda la razon se trata de buscar terminos medios para poder entender expresiones traducidas a nuestro idioma y los modismos aunque son una realidad, no son validos como lenguaje standard ni academico y mucho menos si no esta aprobado por la real academia de la lengua como un extranjerismo. Para entenderlo mejor la palabra idiom (modism) significa idiotismo... ahi les queda la inquietud, un modismo deja de existir fuera de su contexto y pierde toda validez por fuera de el si no es parte de las formas estandares de un idioma. Chau!


----------



## Moritzchen

Raspberrymint said:


> ...Para entenderlo mejor la palabra idiom (modism) significa idiotismo...


Puedes explicarme esto?


----------



## Raspberrymint

*Modismo:* 
*Dfinición:* m. Frase hecha, expresión fijada en una lengua que se aparta del significado recto o las reglas de la gramática.
*Sinónimos:* locución, expresión, *giro*, dicho 

*Idiotismo* 
*Definición:*

m. GRAM. *Giro* propio de una lengua contrario a las normas gramaticales y *difícil de traducir a otro idioma*: "a pies juntillas" y "a ojos vista" son dos *idiotismos* del español.
MED. idiotez.
Espero haberte podido ayudar a entender la idea, creo que la palabra idiotez lo dice todo!


----------



## Moritzchen

Gracias Raspberry, realmente desconocía el término.


----------



## Raspberrymint

*It's OK Moritzchen we are here to help and learn more everyday, regards!*


----------



## David García

Las frases que tu has puesto vendrian ha ser lo siguiente:
Usually, I just chill out in the afternoon, listening to music.
_Normalmente, solo me relajo por la tarde, escuchando musica._
This is some really chilled out music (or place).
_Esto es algo de musica (o sitio) realmente "chill out"._


----------



## osorios

la Phrasal verb "chill out" en Inglaterra, es generalmente usada para referirse a alegrarse, relajarse, o alquien que se encuentra sin strees. Estonces siempre usamos esa expresion como "Alegrate"


----------



## oneluna

En España diríamos lo siguiente:

"Usually, I just chill out in the afternoon, listening to music.": Normalmente, por las tardes me relajo escuchando música. 

"This is some really chilled out music (or place)": Este sitio o esta música es muy "tranqui".


----------



## jifgif

Raspberrymint said:


> *Idiotismo*
> *Definición:*
> 
> m. GRAM. *Giro* propio de una lengua contrario a las normas gramaticales y *difícil de traducir a otro idioma*: "a pies juntillas" y "a ojos vista" son dos *idiotismos* del español.
> MED. idiotez.
> Espero haberte podido ayudar a entender la idea, creo que la palabra idiotez lo dice todo!



  De acuerdo, salvo en el ejemplo. "A pies juntillas" decimos en Francia "à pieds joints" y es exactamente con el mismo significado. Así que nada más fácil de traducir a otro idioma que esa expresión, con equivalencia literal en otro idioma 

  Aparte de esta observación, por si sirve de ayuda, se suele emplear como expresión coloquial española para decir lo de chill out, *"pintar la mona"*. Es justamente esta expresión la que significa: no estoy haciendo nada, sólo descansando, dejando pasar el rato porque no tengo ganas de hacer nada y me encuentro muy a gusto así. Para eso en España decimos p.ej. ¿qué haces? -Nada, estaba pintando la mona".

  Prueba de lo extendida que está esta expresión es que incluso "la mona" se sustituye a menudo por el pronombre directo: "estoy pintándola".

 Saludos!


----------



## aaddrriiaann

Yo diria que esta frase seria algo asi como: "Despues de todo, he decidido relajarme"
Literalmente no te lo sabria decir con exactitud, pero yo la entiendo de esta manera xD
Espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## Bernalio Campo

Bueno, gracias.El tèrmino me interesa asociado o en un contexto relacionado con mùsica,es decir en el argot musical,que significa chillout


----------



## Jorgech

buen tema, no lo podía encontrar en otro lado...


----------



## odracir

"De lujo" es muy usado en México y expresa una sensación mayor, tipo "Great!" or "Wow!".
Chill out, como bien decían por ahí, tiene dos opciones: 1) ¡Cálmate!, ¡Relájate!, tipo "Easy, man!", "Cool down, boy!" y 2) Pasarla bien, suave; pero no pasarla en grande o súper, tipo "Nice" or "Cool".

That's what I understand.


----------



## Daniela Copeland

nam.c said:


> la frase 'chill out' se usa mucho entre los jovenes en ingles.
> ejemplos:
> Usually, I just chill out in the afternoon, listening to music.
> This is some really chilled out music (or place)
> 
> como lo se dice en español? creo que lo sea util.
> 
> gracias



En español de España: "Normalmente me relajo por las tardes escuchando música". "Ésta es una música (o un lugar) muy relajante".
Relajarse en el sentido de estar tranquilo, descansado, en calma, sin tensiones, sin preocupaciones.
Se emplea también la expresión "música chill out" referida a un tipo de música tranquila. A veces se hacen versiones "chill out" de canciones que ya existen: son versiones tranquilas, con arreglos armoniosos, sin estridencias, que se pueden escuchar como fondo ambiental.


----------

